# Trunk And Quarters Replacement



## PDWEEDY (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello out there , newbe PDWEEDY for some help from all you pro body guys out there , my first of many Im sure questions is , which gets done first the trunk pan or the quarters . I have two nos quarters ready to go and plan on picking up a 1 peice trunk pan soon , but which should be installed first ? have a new rotiserie should I use for these or build a body table for a level full support of the body , thanks guys any help is appreciated .


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, if I were doing the project I would leave the car on the frame or place on a body cart. Remove one quarter, then install the one piece trunk floor. Leave the deck lid and door on the car and when you have the first quarter tack welded use the deck lid and door to check allignment and spacing. Then weld the quarter in place and start the other side.

You will also need gas tank braces, trunk floor braces and filler panels which go under the trunk floor and attach to the bottom of the quarters.

Post pictures of your project if you can,


----------



## PDWEEDY (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help Randy , checked out your pics. very impressive , will try to get some pics of the car on soon . Anyone else have any sugestions , feel free .
Regards , Paul


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome.....:seeya:
Did you steal my car over the weekend ?? I'm at the same point but I don't have NOS quarters. Randy's pics are very helpful for what you are about to venture into. What year is your car ? I have a 67 and was going to buy the Goodmark floor assembly that needs modification for the Pontiac but Dynacorn has recently released a complete floor just for our cars...:cool I will be ordering that this week. I was working with RPC in Scottsdale AZ and they have a very reasonable shipping cost but my local dealer called Friday to say he may have a large enough order this week to get free shipping.


----------



## PDWEEDY (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Mitch 
nope dident steal it , but good luck with the work ahead , looks like your makin progress . My car is a 1966 gto 4 speed 4 barrel , reef turquoise with a starlite black painted top . I got lucky with the nos quarters , guy needed money fast , I was quick . My floors in good shape but wont know everything untill I get her soda blasted hopefully in a month or two . pics to follow .


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, you are EXTREMELY lucky to have found NOS quarters for that car. Many people are looking for them and fore the 67's too. You have a cool car, basically the same color mine was...Gulf Turquoise. If you need the complete trunk floor assembly, check out the Dynacorn #1584. I didn't get to order mine today because the salesman called in sick. 
Look forward to pics and I hope to have my trunk floor in 3-4 weeks so I will know better how it looks/fits. The Goodmark interior floor assembly I'm installing is very close and will be easy to fit.


----------

